

Australia gets a NetFlix of sorts - locusm
https://www.stan.com.au/

======
SifJar
"a Netflix"? Is Netflix really ubiquitous enough that "netflix" is now
synonymous with "Video On-Demand service"?

We don't refer to search engines such as bing or Yahoo as "a Google".

"A Netflix equivalent" perhaps?

